# Women and facials



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Women: How many of you would allow a man to come in your face or on your tits? Also do you enjoy it?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

He's baaaaaack!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Back and better than ever. Did you miss me love?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, if you haven't noticed it _has_ been getting dull around here. Too many relationship questions and I can't get on board with that, so much seriousness that needs a proper balance and I'm too lazy to come up with good threads, well I'm out of ideas honestly.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Yeah, if you haven't noticed it _has_ been getting dull around here. Too many relationship questions and I can't get on board with that, so much seriousness that needs a proper balance and I'm too lazy to come up with good threads, well I'm out of ideas honestly.


Yeah, well I'm back so you don't exactly have to worry about that. Oh by the way, you didn't answer the question. How do you feel about facials? Cuz if you like them I would love to give you one. Hell, I'd even give you a nice sensual massage too. LOL, you would feel like you were at the spa.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, well I'm back so you don't exactly have to worry about that. Oh by the way, you didn't answer the question. How do you feel about facials? Cuz if you like them I would love to give you one. Hell, I'd even give you a nice sensual massage too. LOL, you would feel like you were at the spa.


I'm always up for all but the facial, I've seen what a bukkake looks like and it's not exactly appealing


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Umm, how the heck did you just lump facials and boobs into the same category? They are nowhere near comparable... at least for me.

No jizz on my face please. But anywhere else is fine.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

No comment.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Eerie said:


> No comment.


You know this _is_ a comment, right? ;P

Ugh, these Fi users.I swear...


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> You know this _is_ a comment, right? ;P
> 
> Ugh, these Fi users.I swear...


=O ! Meany! Don't be hatin' on teh Fi!


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Face?

No.

I don't find it sexy or appealing and I don't really see why he would enjoy it unless he got off on putting me down.

Tits?

I guess. Again, does nothing for me, but it's way less awkward, way less... submissive, and way easier to clean.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

It'd just be strange to do that, i don't even see the appeal in that for either party :/


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Face No, tits yes. 

I let an ex do it on my face once and I got it in my eye. If any of you have ever had jizz in your eyes you'll know why I'm never letting anyone do that to me again.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Mulberries said:


> Face No, tits yes. I let an ex do it on my face once and I got it in my eye. If any of you have ever had jizz in your eyes you'll know why I'm never letting anyone do that to me again.


ROFL, you stole my comment!
One time my one eye got all red and burned so bad I couldn't open it for 45 minutes. 
Don't ask me wth that was about.

But I'm still more flexy, I just keep my eyes shut, big deal.
If you want to really piss me off, get stuff in my hair.

I guess also it's more about empowerment, in terms of what sort of response I have.
Being expected to do something like I'm an object isn't going to result in a pretty attitude.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Would and have.

But I don't get what is so attractive about that. So...can you tell me why a guy would ask to?


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

semen burns your eyes like s**t.

thats all i can say.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> ROFL, you stole my comment!
> One time my one eye got all red and burned so bad I couldn't open it for 45 minutes.
> Don't ask me wth that was about.
> 
> ...


I knew I couldn't have been the only one this has happened to. Why the hell does it hurt so much? Seriously, I've had detergent in my eyes before and that didn't hurt anywhere near as much as jizz. It was like hot sauce or acid or something. 

I'm not big on being expected to do anything either. The reason I let my ex do it was because he seemed to really like it in porn. One day I surprised and told him to do it on my face. He was thrilled at first, but then I think my blood curdling screams scarred him for life. If he had said "get down bitch, I'm going to do this all over your face," I would have gotten up and left. Anything that makes me feel degraded is not cool with me. Thankfully my new boyfriend isn't into that stuff at all, so this is not even an issue.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I second Mulberries...face no, boobs yes. I just dont' want jizz anywhere near my eyes :|. My eyesight is bad enough as it is.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Mulberries said:


> I'm not big on being expected to do anything either. The reason I let my ex do it was because he seemed to really like it in porn. One day I surprised and told him to do it on my face. He was thrilled at first, but then I think my blood curdling screams scarred him for life.


Gawd. I know, my guy felt really terrible about. Actually, at the time, he was just doing the "chest" thing and, well, he kind of missed. That's how my eye got involved. The next 45 minutes we were watching Olympic ice hockey, or rather he was, and my head was down on his shoulder because I couldn't open it to watch anything. He felt like crap about it.



> If he had said "get down bitch, I'm going to do this all over your face," I would have gotten up and left. Anything that makes me feel degraded is not cool with me.


Yeah, at any point, if it isn't fun and/or if it has become a control/degradation issue, I'm just out of there.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Only if he lets me do something equally outrageous on his body! :crazy:
(and don't talk to me in a derogatory way)


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm actually horrified that there are men who enjoy coming on their partner's faces and chests. I wouldn't do it at all, and the only place my cum would go is into a condom (or into her if we were in a relationship long enough to consider having children).


Is it equally horrifying that some women enjoy it? I understand not being interested in something, but I don't get how something as simple as semen on the face is "horrifying." 

And only cumming in a condom? What? Why? Assuming everyone in the situation is monogamous and clean.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmmm, I'm all for kinky but personally I just think there's something degrading about that. I'd chop it off if he tried any of that shit on me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Therapist said:


> You couldn't pull it off.


I wouldn't want to.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Eerie said:


> Is it equally horrifying that some women enjoy it? I understand not being interested in something, but I don't get how something as simple as semen on the face is "horrifying."


Maybe horrifying is too strong a word, but it sounds disgusting. Of course, if a couple like that sort of thing, that's their choice.

Semen is a bodily fluid, like blood or urine.



> And only cumming in a condom? What? Why? Assuming everyone in the situation is monogamous and clean.


Because that would be my choice. If people want to come outside of a condom, that's their choice so long as their partner consents in any case where the cum is going to end up on the partner.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I wouldn't want to.


No, you just couldn't. It takes confidence and a legitimate "don't give a fuck" attitude instead of one of the "I don't curr bout pplz opinions" masks that people plaster on because apathy is the "in thing" but still base every decision in their lives down to clothing choices on how other people will perceive it.

NICE POLO BRO


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Therapist said:


> No, you just couldn't. It takes confidence and a legitimate "don't give a fuck" attitude instead of one of the "I don't curr bout pplz opinions" masks that people plaster on because apathy is the "in thing" but still base every decision in their lives down to clothing choices on how other people will perceive it.
> 
> NICE POLO BRO


And are you the former or the latter?


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> And are you the former or the latter?


I've never thought about it. 3 is in my tri-type so I don't think it's reasonable for me to try and discern that on my own, I would be biased.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Well, a lot of women seem to have voted that they would in fact let this happen....and most of the comments say otherwise.
> 
> meh...it's something that can be hot.


The OP did a poor job of setting this up, no offense OP. Facials were lumped together with cumming on the breasts which are two different things. That's why the results are all fucked up because it seems on average the females in here are OK with cum on the breasts but not on the face. That's why I would have made it multiple choice with four choices for the poll. Yes/No Facials and Yes/No Breasts. That would have received a better reading.


----------



## SharpThingsExciteMe (Jun 20, 2011)

No thank you. I was kind enough to get on my knees for you. Please be kind enough to warn me before you blow.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow it seems that a lot of women here don't mind getting a shot on their breasts, but are opposed to getting it in the face because the semen hurts their eyes. Lol, this is halarious. I think that all the women here should just wear lab goggles to bed, lol.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Wow it seems that a lot of women here don't mind getting a shot on their breasts, but are opposed to getting it in the face because the semen hurts their eyes. Lol, this is halarious. I think that all the women here should just wear lab goggles to bed, lol.


Or men just wear condoms.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Or men just wear condoms.


Yes, I suppose that would work as well.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Can we get a thread on any male hesitance to engage in those acts?


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

It's too degrading for me to do. 

This is strictly meant for me when I say I love my partner too much to do something I find degrading to her. The statement previous to this sentence does not apply to anyone else unless they think so as well. If women like being cummed on, that's her prerogative and she can't be looked down upon for that. It's just in my eyes that it is a degrading act and I wouldn't want to do that to anyone else.

That is the second biggest turn off in porn for me (I don't even watch porn, but when I did a while ago) followed by DPs aka double penetrations, anal sex, and bukkakes.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

wisdom said:


> Can we get a thread on any male hesitance to engage in those acts?


Which acts exactly?



Jennywocky said:


> Or men just wear condoms.


You're such a radical thinker! You could dominate us all with that level of ingenuity.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

android654 said:


> You're such a radical thinker! You could *dominate* us all with that level of ingenuity.


I bet you'd like that too, wouldn't you?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I bet you'd like that too, wouldn't you?


If I didn't know any better, I'd say you already have a plan in motion already. I just hope I won't be made an example of so ensure the others fall in line... That would be just awful.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't believe you thought I'd fall for that old "Briar Rabbit" trick.
(Or did I?)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I can't believe you thought I'd fall for that old "Briar Rabbit" trick.
> (Or did I?)


I've been told that I'm most charming when I'm coy. Besides, I lack discipline and some structure would do me much needed good, even if that structure is a bit strict.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

android654 said:


> I've been told that I'm most charming when I'm coy. Besides, I lack discipline and some structure would do me much needed good, even if that structure is a bit strict.


Very cool. When those five guys with the chains and bats and duct tape show up at your door... well, I sent them, so it's okay.


----------

